# Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q



## raphinho (23. November 2017)

*Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*

Hallo zusammen,

seit einigen Wochen habe ich ein neues highend System und bin nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor für FPS Shooter.
Wichtig ist mir, dass sich das Gameplay in Spielen wie Overwatch, CS:GO oder Quake so "smooth" wie möglich anfühlt.

Mein aktueller Monitor ist ein BenQXL2430T mit 144Hz.

System:
Intel Core i7 7700K
Zotac GTX 1080 TI AMP Extreme
32GB DDR4-2400 Corsair
Asus Maximus Hero IX
Samsung 960 EVO 500GB (Windows und die Spiele sind auf der SSD installiert)

Overwatch spiele ich Competetive und erreiche auf low/medium Settings locker das Cap von 300FPS. 
Selbst bei Ultra Settings (was für Competetive natürlich sinnlos ist) erreiche ich konstant über 240 FPS.
Dementsprechend würde ich mir gerne ein 240Hz Monitor mit Full HD zulegen. 

Zur Auswahl stehen folgende Monitore:
1) BenQ Xl2540 (Full HD, 240Hz)
2) BenQ XL2546 (Nachfolger des XL2540, Full HD, 240 Hz, DyAc-Technology)
3) ASUS PG258Q (Full HD, 240Hz, G-Sync)

Ich habe bereits den ein oder anderen Beitrag über diese Monitore in diversen Foren durchgelesen, bin aber nach wie vor nicht sicher, 
was die richtige Wahl für mich ist, da man leider sehr unterschiedliche Informationen bekommt.

Mir ist bewusst, dass der Sprung von 144hz auf 240hz nicht so groß ist, wie der Sprung von 60hz auf 144hz. 
Allerdings konnten mir viele User berichten, dass der Unterschied von 144Hz auf 240Hz auf jeden Fall im Spiel spürbar ist und sich das Gameplay doch "smoother" anfühlt.

Nun zu meinen Fragen bzw. Unklarheiten:

1) G-Sync oder DyAc-Technology:
Was bringt mir mehr ? 
Input Lag im Vergleich ?
Benötige ich bei konstanten FPS über 240 überhaupt G-Sync ?

2) Welchen der genannten Monitore würdet ihr mir für meine Angelegenheit empfehlen und warum ?

3) Kommt evtl. auch WQHD (komplett anderer Monitor) für mich und mein Highend System in Frage ?
Habe ich Gameplay Vorteile mit WQHD im Vergleich zu Full HD ?


Über eure Rückmeldungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße raphinho


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*

Moin, habe mittlerweile alle 240er getestet. Marktübersicht ist in Ausgabe 10/2017 zu finden: Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print und Abo-Moglichkeiten Hin und wieder lohnt sich der gute alte Printjournalismus 

Zu deinen Fragen:
- Alle G-Sync-Modelle haben auch ULMB, was dasselbe ist wie DyAc bei BenQ. Beides funktioniert NICHT zusammen mit Free-/G-Sync und auch nur bei ca. 144 Hz. Ein Artikel über die Low-Motion-Blur-Techniken kommt übrigens ins nächste Heft. Also hin und wieder lohnt sich.... ..na, ihr wisst, was ich meine,,, 

- Ob du Sync oder LMB nutzt, ist fast schon Geschmacksache oder Glaubensfrage. Wenn du in die 200+FPS-REgion kommst, brauchst du nicht mehr unbedingt Sync. In CS:GO ist es teilweise auch verpöhnt, da Free-/G-Sync noch immer einen esotherisch niedrigen Input Lag. Meiner zynischen Ausdrucksweise ist zu entnehmen, dass er sich laut Messungen von US-Kollegen wirklich nur auf ein paar Millisekunden beläuft und ich ihn für vernachlässigbar halte. Ich würde trotzdem ein G-Sync/Freesync-Gerät kaufen, falls zu mal Spiele zockst, in denen du nicht auf deistellige Fps kommst.

- Input Lag ist im Prinzip bei allen 240er niedrig - sie unterscheiden sich nur unwesentlich untereinander. Er ist immer (geringfügig, unwesentlich!)niedriger als bei Modellen mit weniger Hz, etwa den 144ern.

Zu den Monitoren:
Die Modelle von Dell haben bei uns am besten abgeschnitten. Gute Qualität, niedrigste Reaktionszeit und recht preiswert: Dell Alienware AW2518H, 24.5" (210-AMOF) (G-Sync), Dell Alienware AW2518HF, 24.5" (210-AMOP) (Freesync)

zu 2) Wenn du hauptsächlich solche Shooter zockst, kann ich 240 Hz nur empfehlen - es ist ein ganz neues geschmeidiges Spielgefühl. Mit WQHD & 144 Hz bist du nicht ganz so stark darauf spezialisiert und kannst etwa einen größeren Kompromiss zugunsten der Bildqualität machen. Daher lohnt der sich meistens eher für Allround-Gamer.

zu 3) Gameplay-Vorteile durch eine höhere Auflösung hast du nicht, nein. WQHD & 240 Hz soll nächstes Jahr das erste Panel kommen, kann aber noch dauern. Dein System dürfte das auch locker packen, aber dann kannste immer noch umsatteln.


----------



## raphinho (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Moin, habe mittlerweile alle 240er getestet. Marktübersicht ist in Ausgabe 10/2017 zu finden: Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print und Abo-Moglichkeiten Hin und wieder lohnt sich der gute alte Printjournalismus
> 
> Zu deinen Fragen:
> - Alle G-Sync-Modelle haben auch ULMB, was dasselbe ist wie DyAc bei BenQ. Beides funktioniert NICHT zusammen mit Free-/G-Sync und auch nur bei ca. 144 Hz. Ein Artikel über die Low-Motion-Blur-Techniken kommt übrigens ins nächste Heft. Also hin und wieder lohnt sich.... ..na, ihr wisst, was ich meine,,,
> ...




Hallo Manu,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe - und ULMB und DyAc das gleiche ist, dann sind doch beide Funktionen dafür da, um die Bildschärfe bei Bewegungen zu verbessern ?

G-Sync/Freesync hingegen ist sinnvoll für Spiele wie z.B. Battlefield mit höheren Grafikeinstellungen, wo ich automatisch FPS Einbrüche habe. 
Durch Sync hat man dadurch den Eindruck, dass sich das Gameplay trotz niedriger FPS trotzdem geschmeidig ("smooth") anfühlt. 
Allerdings muss man dafür den Kompromiss eingehen und den erhöhten Input Lag in Kauf nehmen.

Ich spiele zu 99,9% FPS Shooter und lege großen Wert auf ein "smoothes Gameplay" und hohe FPS, daher habe ich mir auch ein neues Highend System gegönnt.
Stand jetzt tendiere ich zum BenQ XL2546, der durch DyAc leichte Vorteile gegenüber dem XL2540 (Vorgänger) hat und auch preislich nicht viel mehr kostet.
Der Asus Monitor oder auch einer der von dir genannten Dell Monitore haben zwar G-Sync, aber auf diese Funktion kann ich verzichten.

Ich habe gelesen, dass DyAc ebenfalls minimalen Input Lag erzeugt (allerdings weniger als G-Sync). Diese Funktion kann ich aber Notfalls in den Monitor Settings vom XL2546 auch deaktivieren ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*

Ja, DyAc/ULMB/LMB, wie auch immer, verbessern die Schärfe, indem sie die Reaktionszeiten verbessern. Das wird mit einem flimmernden Hintergrundlicht erreicht. Hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass manche Gemüter gegenüber dem Flimmern empfindlich sind. Ein Input Lag wird dadurch nicht verursacht. Die Geschmeidigkeit kommt aber von der hohen Frame- und wiederholrate. Low Motion Blur macht das Spiel in schnellen Bewegungen etwas schärfer. Bei 240 Hz halte ich das aber für unwesentlich, da die Reaktionszeit an sich schon sehr niedrig ist! Da konnten die Dell gegenüber Benq klar punkten. 

Auch der XL2540 hat DyAc. Ich kann ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied zum XL2546 erkennen. Es kann natürlich deaktiviert werden.

Free-/G-Sync eliminiert Bildrisse, die nicht (nur) durch FPS-Einbrüche verursacht werden, sondern dadurch, dass Bildrate der GPU und Bildwiederholrate des Monitors nicht synchron laufen -> Fps schwanken leicht, während Hz fest sind. Der Input Lag ist da nicht spielentscheidend und quasi nur theoretisch, da ohne Sync du mit dem Riss bspw. ein Teil des nächsten Bildes bereits einen Scan früher angezeigt bekommst. Es ist also nicht mal ein Frame Lag - daher kann man dem Sync nicht ernsthaft mehr Input Lag unterstellen. Ausführlich und mehr übrigens hier: G-SYNC 101: Input Lag & Test Methodology | Blur Busters

G-Sync würde also auch die letzten Risse verschwinden lassen, was meiner Meinung nach das Spiel nochmal etwas flüssiger/geschmeidiger macht. Aber wie gesagt, ich werde den direkten Vergleich zwischen ULMB und G-Sync in hohen Bildraten erst nächste Woche angehen.


----------



## raphinho (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ja, DyAc/ULMB/LMB, wie auch immer, verbessern die Schärfe, indem sie die Reaktionszeiten verbessern. Das wird mit einem flimmernden Hintergrundlicht erreicht. Hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass manche Gemüter gegenüber dem Flimmern empfindlich sind. Ein Input Lag wird dadurch nicht verursacht. Die Geschmeidigkeit kommt aber von der hohen Frame- und wiederholrate. Low Motion Blur macht das Spiel in schnellen Bewegungen etwas schärfer. Bei 240 Hz halte ich das aber für unwesentlich, da die Reaktionszeit an sich schon sehr niedrig ist! Da konnten die Dell gegenüber Benq klar punkten.
> 
> Auch der XL2540 hat DyAc. Ich kann ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied zum XL2546 erkennen. Es kann natürlich deaktiviert werden.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen ! Sehr gut und vor allem verständlich erklärt.

Wenn ich das in den vielen Foren richtig verstanden habe, hat der XL2540 DyAc nur dann, wenn man über die Factory/Service Settings BR aktiviert ?
Standardmäßig ist diese Funktion deaktiviert.

Im Endeffekt hat BenQ DyAc dann beim XL2546 in den Factory/Service Settings umbenannt und wirbt nun eben damit ?

Wenn ich aber bei Overwatch ~300 FPS auf einem 240hz Monitor habe, werde ich im Spiel wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied zwischen einem XL2546 und dem ASUS PG258Q mit aktivierter G-Sync Funktion feststellen ?
Das Spiel wird also beim ASUS PG258Q deswegen nicht nochmal flüssiger/geschmeidiger laufen ?
Zumindest kann ich mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*

Ne, sie haben beide das gleiche Panel mit denselben Eigenschaften. Flüssiger/geschmeidiger läuft da nichts. Es kann sicherlich Unterschiede in der Bildqualität geben, da der Asus halt den G-Sync-Scaler hat. 

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass damals der XL2540 ne ziemlich bescheidene Farbqualität unter Werkseinstellung hatte. Und da der XL2546 ohne G-Sync so viel kostet wie andere/bessere Modelle mit, wäre er nicht meine erste Wahl. Wie gesagt, ULMB ist dasselbe wie DyAc.


----------



## Kano131 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*

Bei einem 240Hz Monitor brauchst du wie bereits geschrieben kein G-Sync. In shootern erst recht nicht, da G-Sync den Input Lag minimal erhöt. Habe einen 165Hz G-Sync screen, weiß wovon ich rede. ULMB geht soweit ICH weiß sogar nur mit 120Hz. D.h du müsstest in CSGO das Spiel auf 120Hz locken und das fühlt sich einfach ******* an wenn du normal 200FPS bekommst.


----------



## raphinho (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ne, sie haben beide das gleiche Panel mit denselben Eigenschaften. Flüssiger/geschmeidiger läuft da nichts. Es kann sicherlich Unterschiede in der Bildqualität geben, da der Asus halt den G-Sync-Scaler hat.
> 
> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass damals der XL2540 ne ziemlich bescheidene Farbqualität unter Werkseinstellung hatte. Und da der XL2546 ohne G-Sync so viel kostet wie andere/bessere Modelle mit, wäre er nicht meine erste Wahl. Wie gesagt, ULMB ist dasselbe wie DyAc.



Das mit der bescheidenen Farbqualität beim XL2540 kann ich bestätigen. Habe dies auch in mehreren Foren gelesen. Dies soll sich allerdings beim Xl2546 deutlich verbessert haben.
Für mich ist das allerdings kein Problem, da ich ein Spyder 5 Pro habe um den Monitor zu kalibrieren.

Bisher habe ich wirklich zum XL2546 tendiert, aber so langsam überlege ich wirklich, ob der Asus PG258Q oder der von dir genannte Dell nicht doch die bessere Wahl wäre.
Kann man G-Sync am Monitor selber auch deaktivieren oder geht das nur über das nvidia Control Panel ?

Habe den Link aus deinem vorherigen Post mal überflogen.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sollte man bei einem 240hz Monitor mit G-Sync aktiviert im Spiel auf 237FPS cappen, damit G-Sync dauerhaft aktiviert ist ?

Es ist echt eine schwere Entscheidung


----------



## raphinho (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*



Kano131 schrieb:


> Bei einem 240Hz Monitor brauchst du wie bereits geschrieben kein G-Sync. In shootern erst recht nicht, da G-Sync den Input Lag minimal erhöt. Habe einen 165Hz G-Sync screen, weiß wovon ich rede. ULMB geht soweit ICH weiß sogar nur mit 120Hz. D.h du müsstest in CSGO das Spiel auf 120Hz locken und das fühlt sich einfach ******* an wenn du normal 200FPS bekommst.



Mit meinem System habe ich weder in Overwatch noch in CS:GO Probleme mit den FPS. Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich mit low/medium Settings in Overwatch ~300 FPS.
CS habe ich noch nicht auf dem neuen System getestet, gehe aber stark davon aus, dass ich da noch mehr FPS haben werde.

Würdest du mir also eher zum BenQ raten ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*

Ich halte ehrlich gesagt nix von der pauschalen Empfehlung, G-Sync in Shootern immer auszuschalten. Der Mythos wurde u. a. mit den verlinkten Messungen widerlegt.  Denn man hat allein schon mit der höheren Bildwiederholrate einen geringeren Lag. In den oberen Dimensionen beläuft sich der Unterschied aber nichtmal auf einen halben Frame, der dort ja nur ca. 2 ms lang ist. Es stimmt aber auch, dass man G-Sync bei 200+ Fps/Hz nicht mehr wirklich braucht.

Die Empfehlung des Framelimit = Hz-2 rührt daher, dass es stellenweise zu Tearing kommen kann, wenn die Framerate an der oberen G-Sync-Grenze kratzt.

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob sich G-Sync bei den Modellen auch im OSD deaktivieren lässt. Aber im Treiber ist's ehrlich gesagt sowieso komfortabler.

Ich halte die Entscheidung für gar nicht so schwer, da Dell und Asus ja G-Sync bieten, außerdem mindestens genau so gut und teuer sind wie der BenQ ohne.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*



raphinho schrieb:


> Für mich ist das allerdings kein Problem, da ich ein Spyder 5 Pro habe um den Monitor zu kalibrieren.
> (



Ist der Spider 5 Pro das beste kalibriergerät bzw. Sind die Ergebnisse damit optimal? Überlege schon seit 1 Jahr mir so ein Colorimeter zu kaufen. (Kann man damit auch Fernseher kalibrieren?)


----------



## 0ssi (23. November 2017)

*AW: Neuer 240hz Monitor für FPS-Shooter - BenQ XL2540/2546 oder ASUS PG258Q*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> ULMB, was dasselbe ist wie DyAc ... Beides funktioniert ... nur bei ca. 144 Hz.


Das ist ja krass und hatte ich noch gar nicht bedacht ! Wenn man einen 240Hz Monitor erst auf 120/144Hz stellen muss um die Blur Reduktion nutzen können ist das ein schlechter Kompromiss.
Bereits bei einem schnellen 144Hz TN Panel lohnt sich 120Hz+Blur Reduktion kaum also das Bild wird nur minimal klarer/schärfer. Ich dachte echt bei 240Hz pulsiert es und wirkt wie 480Hz.


----------

